# N Collection!  Finally!  Pics Included.



## landonsmother (Jan 21, 2008)

My counter is always late with releases but they finally got the N collection in so I thought that I'd haul on some products.  The collection wasn't really exciting for me but when i saw it in person, i fell in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  & one thing that I thought i wouldn't get because of it's texture was nanogold but guess what?  i fell in love with it so i got it.  it's not as glittery as most lustre finishes.

This is what I got:
Warmed MSF
Light Flush MSF
Medium Deep MSF
Prep & Prime Lip
4N Lipstick
2N Lipglass
Mac Wipes 100 count
Frisco e/s
Neutral Pink e/s
Nanogold e/s
#242 Brush
#138 Brush


So on to the pics.


----------



## Jot (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice haul. The N stuff looks lovely here - might have to go look now


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2008)

wow great haul!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice haul! I'm looking forward to this collection, that Light Flush MSF seems really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 21, 2008)

Awesome haulage!!  Your MSFs look so pretty!  Have fun playing with your new presents to yourself!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 21, 2008)

Great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## labellavita7 (Jan 21, 2008)

I Want It!!


----------



## nikki (Jan 21, 2008)

WoW, what an awesome haul!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats a great haul. I just went yesterday and fell in love as well.


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice haul! =)


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 22, 2008)

Great haul! Enjoy


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 22, 2008)

i love 2N!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice haul. Light Flush MSF looks amazing! Cant wait.


----------



## duckduck (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome haul - don't you just love 4N l/s?


----------



## landonsmother (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *duckduck* 

 
_Awesome haul - don't you just love 4N l/s?_

 
i absolutely do!  i'm thinking of getting a backup of 4N l/s & 2N l/g.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *landonsmother* 

 
_i absolutely do! i'm thinking of getting a backup of 4N l/s & 2N l/g._

 
I think I may get backups of all of them. Seriously. I LOVE them. Its so perfect for me since I hate bold lip colors. 

Its a good thing Fafi doesn't have a lot I'm interested in. Because I'm going to end up spending a lot on N.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jan 24, 2008)

oooh I love your selections!!!


----------



## DelicateFlower (Jan 24, 2008)

I got the same lipstick/lipglass combo.  It's gorgeous.  Nice haul!


----------



## gitts (Jan 24, 2008)

It is, I have fallen in love with it and to think I only got it cause that MAC store did not have the beauty powders.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Very nice haul! I'm looking forward to this collection, that Light Flush MSF seems really nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy!!_


----------



## Chachababy (Jan 28, 2008)

Love it! Nice haul!


----------

